# Happy Canadian Thanksgiving! :)



## Nonskimmer (Oct 10, 2005)

Since I'm about the only Canuck besides Maestro who ever seems to browse the Off-Topic section, and since not too many French-Canadians I know actually celebrate Thanksgiving, I guess this is really a message to myself. So, here goes:

*Happy Thanksgiving, me!*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey, I have a Social Insurance card, count me in! HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!


----------



## trackend (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll have a web pint with yer Skim cheers mate happy TG


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy Gobble Gobble......


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

Les wouldn't it be goose ............... Honk, honk, BOOM !

have a Bier my Canadian friends


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy Happy TGD!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving, Canadians!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy TGD, all you Canadians.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I think all important days should be bundled into one to save on my memory space, I cant remember the dates 

Happy TG 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 11, 2005)

...yeah ...well done on ..thanking things.


----------

